# Headlight Electrical Confusion



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm new to the forum; I've searched past threads and while I didn't find anything to exactly match my problem I found some basic things to try. I'll pose my dilemma nonetheless.

The car is a 1990 Stanza. The other day I noticed my left high beam was burned out, at that time DRL worked fine in both and low beams worked fine in both. By the time I got home that night the left light was completely burned out; no DRL, low or high beam. I also noticed the high beam indicator was illuminated when the lever was in the low beam position. The next day I replaced the bulb and no result. I swapped left and right bulbs and the right light functioned fine. So I know the light bulbs were fine. I checked the fuses and they both checked ok. 
This morning my wife took the car; she phoned me to say both headlights are now out. I checked it out tonight and she 's right. No DRL, low or high beams.
I checked the high low lever on the steering column for voltage, I think I checked it properly, and it seems ok at different positions, my marker lights and turn signals all function properly. I did not check for voltage any where else (dumba**). I will tomorrow. Also the high beam indicator is illuminated when the headlights are turned on, low or high beam position.
I'm going to change both headlamp plugs and install new bulbs. I'm also going to grab a signal lever assembly from the wrecker (though I don't think that's the problem, but I really don't know how to test it). 

Aside from that what else could I check? I appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks in advance,

Patriot


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2004)

*Truly Baffled Over Headlight Electrical Dillemma*

I replaced the plugs on both headlights, and replaced the bulbs on both headlights. I have voltage through the fuses and to the plugs.

I now have high and low beam on the right side only, no daytime running light.
I have no high, low, or daytime running light on the left side.

I swapped the bulbs and both work fine.

When I metered the plugs I have power in the middle wire (lights on, low beam). When I metered the plugs in high beam I have power in left wire (flat up looking at prongs).

Help??!!

Patriot


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know if you found the problem but the Daytime Light Control Unit is the only thing I can see that would cause the problem. Try to check the continuity on the gray wire I believe which goes back into the Control Unit. If you PM me with your email I can send you the schematic.

Troy


----------



## pman_29 (Mar 18, 2004)

Patriot said:


> I replaced the plugs on both headlights, and replaced the bulbs on both headlights. I have voltage through the fuses and to the plugs.
> 
> I now have high and low beam on the right side only, no daytime running light.
> I have no high, low, or daytime running light on the left side.
> ...


Patriot, have you figured out the problem?

I'm having almost the same problem...both drl's work, driver's side low & high beam doesn't work, pass. side headlight works fine. And when i turn on the headlights (low beams), the high beam indicator turns on too. Not sure what this means but any help would be great!

Pauley


----------

